# Check us out on Facebook!



## Hop N'Tail (May 29, 2011)

I just currently made a Facebook page for my rabbitry and also another page to Like us! 

Add and Like us! Hop N'Tail Rabbitry

We always enjoying making some new friends who love rabbits!


----------

